# Roval Traverse wheels for a Clyde?



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Will these wheels hold up to a 285 lbs Clyde? They came stock on my 2012 Stumpy Evo 29er.

Here's the specifics:

RIMS	Roval Traverse 29, alloy disc, 28mm, 32h
FRONT HUB	Roval Traverse 29, 20mm thru-axle caps, 32h
REAR HUB	Roval Traverse 29 142+, 12mm thru-axle, 32h
SPOKES	DT Swiss Super Comp, 2.0/1.65/1.8 stainless


I don't know anything about them. The spokes feel a bit weak. The rims look ok but time will tell I guess.


----------



## bikestok (Dec 23, 2011)

I weight 260 and have 60 hrs on them. I ride hard, but not doing really big drops (mostly under 3 feet). They are doing great. The spokes 'twing' a little, but no movement, bends or breaks. I hand check tension every few rides - feels good still. My Stumpy Comp (no evo) came with the controls, but after two rear hub failures they swapped me out for the Traverse 29s. The DT Swiss internals rear hub is really nice and very easy to service. One of the better hubs out there (other might be Chris King and Industry 9...).


----------



## bikestok (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh yea, and the other thing I like is the 28mm width of the rims. I ride tubeless. Check this Pinkbike Tech Tuesday out for why the 28mm rims are better. (The roval controls were not bad at 26 mm). Click here for link to discussion on tubless and rim width-->Tech Tuesday

I have burped front tires before and on some steep downhills, this scares the crap out of me.


----------

